# 1919 sears elgin king, dayton built??



## luckyfind (Jul 5, 2014)

I bought this bike a few months back off of ebay. It was said to be an Iver Johnson. It is clearly not. Talking with a friend, he suggested maybe a sears elgin king, dayton built. It is a beautiful bike with a lot of original paint. There is one dent on the frame. Looks like it was shot with a 22.  Any help identifying this bike would be great. My stable is a little to full for this build right now. So after i find out some history I'll post it in the sell trade forum. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi Thomas
I would agree that it is a Davis built bike, but not an Elgin King.  Some other King. The badge almost looks like it doesn't belong,  maybe added later, not sure? I will look at some catalog stuff for you on Monday. 
Ivo


----------



## luckyfind (Jul 5, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> Hi Thomas
> I would agree that it is a Davis built bike, but not an Elgin King.  Some other King. The badge almost looks like it doesn't belong,  maybe added later, not sure? I will look at some catalog stuff for you on Monday.
> Ivo




great thanks! the bike came with a bunch of mixed up parts. It would be awesome to find the correct badge. I think the bike would look stunning as a rider with all the correct parts


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 5, 2014)

Sorry.  No info here.  Just wanted to say... Great bike, love the paint and pins.  
Peek under the badge and see what ya see.


~ Nick


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 6, 2014)

*No Luck in Catalog*

The only Elgin King bikes I see in pre 1920 Sears catalogs are diamond frame, the badges are different and clearly state "Elgin King". It looks like your frame has the geometry of the 1920 (yes I saw the "9") and later Davis motorbike. 
Patric may have more info for you if he sees your post.
 Good luck with it.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 6, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> The only Elgin King bikes I see in pre 1920 Sears catalogs are diamond frame, the badges are different and clearly state "Elgin King". It looks like your frame has the geometry of the 1920 (yes I saw the "9") and later Davis motorbike.
> Patric may have more info for you if he sees your post.
> Good luck with it.





*Thank you, Balloontyre ... Good Mornin', luckyfind ... not sure what the meaning of that badge is.

The frame has the appearance of a Davis-Built 1920 thru 1922 motorbike. However, it has a Model-Year,
Number Stamp of 9.  The placement of this number suggests only model-year ... NOT YEAR BUILT.

These teen's-era bicycles are clothed in mystery, regardless of the manufacturer.  Wish I could be 
more helpful.*


........  patric








============
============


----------



## luckyfind (Jul 6, 2014)

Nick-theCut said:


> Sorry.  No info here.  Just wanted to say... Great bike, love the paint and pins.
> Peek under the badge and see what ya see.
> 
> 
> ~ Nick




I just removed the head badge and it looks like its been on there for some time. no real clues, the paint has oxidized around the badge. ill try and post a pic later on. I'm thinking custom badge for a store of some kind. so maybe the badge is original. Im just guessing lots of questions??


----------



## luckyfind (Jul 6, 2014)

luckyfind said:


> I just removed the head badge and it looks like its been on there for some time. no real clues, the paint has oxidized around the badge. ill try and post a pic later on. I'm thinking custom badge for a store of some kind. so maybe the badge is original. Im just guessing lots of questions??


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2014)

Very cool badge.


----------



## curtis odom (Jan 29, 2019)

Question: what is the center to center on the badge holes?


----------

